# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  anomalie studi

## cris

salve
io non riesco a vedere il "software" da scaricare che sono ringrullita???
inoltre sapete se c'e' scadenza per le risposte 
                                              grazie mille  
05-07-2010 - Invio delle risposte alle anomalie degli studi di settore  
Da oggi è possibile effettuare la trasmissione dei file contenenti le risposte alle anomalie degli studi di settore (triennio 2006-2008).  
Nella sezione software del sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate è disponibile il pacchetto di compilazione per le risposte alle anomalie degli studi di settore "Software di compilazione ed invio delle comunicazioni per anomalie da studi di settore (triennio 2006-08)".  
Inoltre nella sezione "Software" di questo sito è disponibile, sia per l'ambiente Windows che per l'ambiente MAC, la versione dell'applicazione (Entratel/File Internet) che consente la gestione di tali documenti.

----------


## ivanajol

> salve
> io non riesco a vedere il "software" da scaricare che sono ringrullita???
> inoltre sapete se c'e' scadenza per le risposte 
>                                               grazie mille  
> 05-07-2010 - Invio delle risposte alle anomalie degli studi di settore  
> Da oggi è possibile effettuare la trasmissione dei file contenenti le risposte alle anomalie degli studi di settore (triennio 2006-2008).  
> Nella sezione software del sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate è disponibile il pacchetto di compilazione per le risposte alle anomalie degli studi di settore "Software di compilazione ed invio delle comunicazioni per anomalie da studi di settore (triennio 2006-08)".  
> Inoltre nella sezione "Software" di questo sito è disponibile, sia per l'ambiente Windows che per l'ambiente MAC, la versione dell'applicazione (Entratel/File Internet) che consente la gestione di tali documenti.

  annaspo pure io......non c'è sul sito.. :Mad:

----------


## fantomas

> annaspo pure io......non c'è sul sito..

  Agenzia delle Entrate - Software di compilazione e predisposizione per l?invio di osservazioni e segnalazioni a fronte delle comunicazioni di anomalie da studi di settore (triennio 2006-08)

----------


## ziopandoro

> Agenzia delle Entrate - Software di compilazione e predisposizione per l?invio di osservazioni e segnalazioni a fronte delle comunicazioni di anomalie da studi di settore (triennio 2006-08)

  ciao, mi sono appena iscritto. ma come si fa il controllo del file elaborato dal programma? nelle istruzioni si dice che bisogna fare il controllo ma non c'è nessun programma specifico di controllo sul sito. mi dite come avete fatto? grazie

----------


## annti

scusate se mi intrometto, ma voi siete riusciti a leggere la comunicazione pervenuta? se si come? sto provando ma non riesco a visualizzarla
grazie

----------


## ziopandoro

> ciao, mi sono appena iscritto. ma come si fa il controllo del file elaborato dal programma? nelle istruzioni si dice che bisogna fare il controllo ma non c'è nessun programma specifico di controllo sul sito. mi dite come avete fatto? grazie

  Ciao, mi riquoto sperando di poter essere di aiuto.
Non trovando risposte, ho telefonato all'assistenza Sogei che tra l'altro ha cambiato numero telefonico. Mi hanno detto che in effetti sul sito dell'agenzia entrate non è spiegato molto bene.  :Mad: 
Infatti una volta scaricato il programma per comunicare le ragioni dell'anomalia, basta autenticare il file con entratel e spedirlo. Non occorre controllarlo in quanto essendo un file di testo non si controlla.
Ciao a tutti

----------


## Giusy81

Ciao annti, 6 riuscita a visualizzare la comunicazione? se si per favore potresti  darmi un aiutino visto che il numero dell'asssistenza mi mette in attesa per ore...

----------


## s.antonelli

> Ciao annti, 6 riuscita a visualizzare la comunicazione? se si per favore potresti  darmi un aiutino visto che il numero dell'asssistenza mi mette in attesa per ore...

  Rispolvero una vecchia discussione.
Segnalazione di anomalie ricevute la scorsa settimana, provo ad aprire il file con entratel ma mi dice che non è il programma giusto.
Nella pagina in cui mi avvisano della segnalazione c'è questa frase che definire oscura mi pare un eufemismo: 
"Il contenuto del file non è visualizzabile con l'applicazione Entratel. Può essere utilizzato un prodotto di visualizzazione in disponibilità." 
Ho chiesto ad alcuni informatici che mi hanno confermato la totale assenza di significato di questa seconda frase 
Io ho trovato solo il software per compilare le risposte, ma se non riesco ad aprire le segnalazioni come faccio a rispondere? 
....aiuto.....

----------


## s.antonelli

> Rispolvero una vecchia discussione.
> Segnalazione di anomalie ricevute la scorsa settimana, provo ad aprire il file con entratel ma mi dice che non è il programma giusto.
> Nella pagina in cui mi avvisano della segnalazione c'è questa frase che definire oscura mi pare un eufemismo: 
> "Il contenuto del file non è visualizzabile con l'applicazione Entratel. Può essere utilizzato un prodotto di visualizzazione in disponibilità." 
> Ho chiesto ad alcuni informatici che mi hanno confermato la totale assenza di significato di questa seconda frase 
> Io ho trovato solo il software per compilare le risposte, ma se non riesco ad aprire le segnalazioni come faccio a rispondere? 
> ....aiuto.....

  Parlato ora con l'assistenza di entratel che "non ha idea di cosa ci sia scritto nel sito"...andiamo bene
Intendevano un normale editor di testo, word, blocco note...
e scriverlo no?

----------


## dani67

Il file di comunicazioni di anomalie che comincia con ASS..... lo devi aprire con Entratel, ma per visualizzarlo vai direttamente nella cartella ricevute di Entratel, trovi il file, ci clicchi sopra due volte e a me lo ha aperto con blocco note.

----------

